
Rare miniature rock art found in Australia - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/06/rare-miniature-rock-art-found-in-australia/
======
d_t_w
I was going to make a joke, but I've edited it to point out that Australia's
care and consideration for Aboriginal artefacts is a disgrace.

To save you a click:

'Mining giant Rio Tinto has apologised for blowing up 46,000-year-old
Aboriginal caves in Western Australia dating back to the last Ice Age.

The Juukan Gorge caves, in the Pilbara region, were destroyed last Sunday as
Rio Tinto expanded an iron ore project agreed with the authorities.

Many prehistoric artefacts have been found at the remote heritage site.'

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
australia-52869502](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-52869502)

This is relevant because it happened last week.

~~~
kentosi
The apology feels cheap, as there's no mention of any repercussions whatsoever
for the mining giant. Looks like it's business as usual.

It's a terrifying precent set here when mining companies can simply blow up
ancient sites like this, say "oops, sorry", and carry on with business.

~~~
d_t_w
The apology is cheap, and there are no repercussions.

It is business as usual. That's Australia.

46,000 year old Aboriginal caves dating back to the last ice ace, where
4,000-year-old braided hair had been found. The timelines of Austraila are
almost incomprehensible, and yet there is no duty of care, we blow that shit
up.

------
trelonid
I know this is silly, but I'm curious what you see. I see a man eaten by an
elephant.

~~~
slx26
here the beeswax recreation by the archaeologists that appears in the article:
[https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/recre...](https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/recreating-rock-art-980x953.jpg)

to me it looks like a guy that went on a dismembering spree? or maybe someone
showing us his collection of weird antlers? or a guy attacking wifi signals
with a sabre?

